# "Great Stuff" foam in heat application?



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone used "Great Stuff" spray in foam as a high heat insulator? I used some on the roof of a smoker and I heated it up for the first time and it almost seemed like the great stuff was smoking. Maybe melting where it is in contact with the inside if the box?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

"Great Stuff is combustible and will burn if exposed to temperatures above 240 degrees F"

http://greatstuff.dow.com/pdfs/consumer_safety.pdf


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you. I was afraid of that. Now time to get the wire brush to it and get it out...:headknock


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

That doesn't sound like any fun at all


----------

